# ESN News!



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

ELITE has got some great news. As all of you know ESN would not happen with out the help of Elite Audio and the supporting manufactures of the show. Earlier this year we had announced that 2011 would be postponed until 2012. Within the past couple of months we have had numerous competitors still wanting ESN to not just go away. Well the date is set Sept 17th, 2011. We will have a MECA SC State Championship triple point event along with the ESN Sound Challenge. We are very pleased to have Arc Audio as the main sponsor of the show, without there support this would not be able to happen. This will only be a SQ and SPL show. Details have not been set other than the date. More is to come with in the next month but I do want to let everyone know that I truly thank all you help and support in the industry so mark your calendars!

Thanks again
Joe Zelano

864-583-0604
Elite Audio
www.elitesummernationals.com


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Good News Good News.
Is a Venue set yet?


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Good News Good News.
> Is a Venue set yet?


Early stages right now, could be a parking lot like the old days! I will keep everyone posted


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

teamelite said:


> Early stages right now, could be a parking lot like the old days! I will keep everyone posted


Parking lot and staged to drive through a tent for judging?

I have to move a few things around to make this one, but its definitely at the top of my list


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Parking lot and staged to drive through a tent for judging?
> 
> I have to move a few things around to make this one, but its definitely at the top of my list


Oh how I wish the new guys would have been around back then :laugh:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Great, I will be there no matter where its held. Great job.


----------

